# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/28



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Mother nature continues to be stubborn and just won't let some nice summer 
weather come into the area. This is keeping water temps on the lower side and 
making fishing tougher than it should be for this time of the year. Anglers 
making it out are finding pike and walleyes though. On cooler days, anglers 
are resorting to live bait presentations such as jigging or slip bobbering in 
the trees, along rocky points, the bridge areas, and even in some of the 
shallow shorelines. On warmer days, anglers are pitching cranks such as shad 
raps, countdowns, and husky jerks in the shallower fast warming bays of the 
Flats, Pelican, and East Bay. As for white bass fishing, the cooler temps have 
been delaying their activity as well. Anglers are reporting some fish in the 
north end of Six Mile and small pockets of bass in the Flats, Pelican, and 
shallower bays of East Bay. Small shad raps, countdowns, or jigs tipped with 
white twisters and/or minnows have been working the best. We hope everyone has 
a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

